# body building warehouse discount codes



## ShakeAndBake (Jul 11, 2013)

hey guys about to place a order on bodybuilding warehouse and wanted to know if anyone had some discount codes for the site.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

You can buy their performance diet whey for £45 on supplement dealz btw


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Not sure about codes but they do a reward scheme .


----------



## ShakeAndBake (Jul 11, 2013)

resten said:


> You can buy their performance diet whey for £45 on supplement dealz btw


im getting there cnp pro mass only £46.94 for 4.5kg + free delivery


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> Not sure about codes but they do a reward scheme .


I find your "buy one bum get one free" to be much better value


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> I find your "buy one bum get one free" to be much better value


Fabcy a bum


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> Fabcy a bum


I've got 3 free to redeem


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> I've got 3 free to redeem


It'll feel like 33 when im done with you


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> It'll feel like 33 when im done with you


Ironically that's also our age difference :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> Ironically that's also our age difference :lol:


Haha I might pop over your way soon for another visit if you fancy drinking with a god


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> Haha I might pop over your way soon for another visit if you fancy drinking with a god


Yea, I'm not running away anywhere now. You'd probably not want to look at me too long though when you're here, you'll end up falling in love


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> Yea, I'm not running away anywhere now. You'd probably not want to look at me too long though when you're here, you'll end up falling in love


Yeah I often go for skinny ugly men


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> Yeah I often go for skinny ugly men


I'm definitely bringing lube


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

there is a reward scheme, Clients of my bodycatchers.com site get money off


----------



## P-Mash (Nov 17, 2013)

ShakeAndBake said:


> hey guys about to place a order on bodybuilding warehouse and wanted to know if anyone had some discount codes for the site.


Hi, might be a little late now! But here is a discount code if you use the following Url, I can't find any others so maybe for your next order?

Follow this url:

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/r/103303

Then enter this code:

7954331

Hope I can help anyone looking to purchase from bodybuilding warehouse!


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

P-Mash said:


> Hi, might be a little late now! But here is a discount code if you use the following Url, I can't find any others so maybe for your next order?
> 
> Follow this url:
> 
> ...


Code didn't work for a discount after I registered with you referral link


----------



## P-Mash (Nov 17, 2013)

mic8310 said:


> Code didn't work for a discount after I registered with you referral link


That's weird! Did you register before you used my link? I think it's first time users only? (I.e - not purchased before?).

I checked - it states you have signed up with my code - if you place an order it should apply it. If it doesn't, then potentially write to bodybuilding warehouse and why?

Hope that helps!


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

OJay said:


> there is a reward scheme, Clients of my bodycatchers.com site get money off





P-Mash said:


> I checked - it states you have signed up with my code - if you place an order it should apply it. If it doesn't, then potentially write to bodybuilding warehouse and why?
> 
> Hope that helps!


i put an item in the basket and put the code in and apply voucher, it says your code is an invalid code


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Have you ordered before the code for referrals only with with new members


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

2328557 does this work?


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

OJay said:


> 2328557 does this work?


is my first ever order.... Voucher code "2328557" is not valid.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What is your email mate?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/r/30241 if you use this link for the first order with referral code 2328557 try this link then register and use the code


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

pm'd email. will register again with that link


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

OJay said:


> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/r/30241 if you use this link for the first order with referral code 2328557 try this link then register and use the code


Voucher code "2328557" is not valid. LOL.


----------



## P-Mash (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi, my friend just made an order through my link, you don't need to put the referral code in the other box as it your account is already linked to my code. So just place an order and it should give you the discount after, like he did. It will appear on my screen when you have placed the order (if you place it through the first link), then I will raise it with bodybuildingwarehouse if you don't get your discount - keep me updated.


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Will try in the morning and see how it goes. How much of a discount is it anyway?!


----------



## P-Mash (Nov 17, 2013)

I think it's only about 5%, but I couldn't find anything better online so it's better than nothing, free delivery too if you spend over £50, just a heads up incase you didn't know!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

If you're a new customer to that site, enter this referral code at the time of registering and you'll get £5 off your first order if its over £15 

*ZF115993*


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

If you have any issues at all, please give us a call or shoot our customer service team an email - they're here to help and they're a friendly bunch!  - Contact Bodybuilding Warehouse

If you're ordering today, we've got an awesome deal on our popular Protein Flapjacks - just 62p per bar  - http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/2-x-bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-protein-flapjacks-x-24-bars-48-bars-in-total


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

any offers on probiotic peptide at'al wan try vanilla and chock


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

bump!!!!!!!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

TAFFY said:


> any offers on probiotic peptide at'al wan try vanilla and chock


If you try code SUPERBLEND at checkout you'll get £5 off Premium Peptide at the moment


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

BBWarehouse said:


> If you try code SUPERBLEND at checkout you'll get £5 off Premium Peptide at the moment


Any thing decent on Casian protein mate ?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

reza85 said:


> Any thing decent on Casian protein mate ?


We'll be launching a brand new Milk Protein Concentrate in our Pure range next week?! We also have our delicious Premium Casein but no discount code on that at the mo.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

BBWarehouse said:


> If you try code SUPERBLEND at checkout you'll get £5 off Premium Peptide at the moment


ok thanks so if ordering two can use discount code twice fiver of each tub!!

OR order two seperate ones!!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

TAFFY said:


> ok thanks so if ordering two can use discount code twice fiver of each tub!!
> 
> OR order two seperate ones!!


I believe it should just knock £5 off each tub, so you can save £5 off each unit on as many as you like!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

BBWarehouse said:


> I believe it should just knock £5 off each tub, so you can save £5 off each unit on as many as you like!


no just tried it on two tubs just knocks fiver off so have to maybe order two seperate ones is it!!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

wan order this blend soon as but as mentioned doesnt work putting two tubs in for the offer so wa best to do will it work if i order two tubs seperatley!!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

TAFFY said:


> wan order this blend soon as but as mentioned doesnt work putting two tubs in for the offer so wa best to do will it work if i order two tubs seperatley!!


I'm sorry it's my mistake, it's only off the first tub - but, since I said it was off more tubs we've put the Premium Peptide on special (£5 off) for the next 24hrs so you can order as many tubs as you like, at the special price, and still take advantage of the 1st order code  Hope that helps and sorry for any confusion I caused! - http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-peptide-probiotic-2-1kg

Edit: This means you can order all the tubs in a single order too, and take advantage of our Protein Pounds Cashback on your account too.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

BBWarehouse said:


> I'm sorry it's my mistake, it's only off the first tub - but, since I said it was off more tubs we've put the Premium Peptide on special (£5 off) for the next 24hrs so you can order as many tubs as you like, at the special price, and still take advantage of the 1st order code  Hope that helps and sorry for any confusion I caused! - http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-peptide-probiotic-2-1kg
> 
> Edit: This means you can order all the tubs in a single order too, and take advantage of our Protein Pounds Cashback on your account too.


Cant fault it just ordered two tubs and box of chock peacan bars aswell


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

TAFFY said:


> Cant fault it just ordered two tubs and box of chock peacan bars aswell


Glad to be of service! Thank you!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

BBWarehouse said:


> Glad to be of service! Thank you!


have p.m you my order nu mate thanks!!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Hopefully this helps you guys out on any future orders:

http://cheapproteindiscountcodes.co.uk/cheap-supplements-discount-codes/bodybuilding-warehouse-discount-codes/


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Does that link actually work? Give me a shout before ordering for 10% discount


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

OJay said:


> Does that link actually work? Give me a shout before ordering for 10% discount


I wouldn't have posted it if it didnt


----------

